# Newly raised Aggie  in Fort Worth, TX



## harraid5711 (May 16, 2012)

Hello from Fort Worth, TX!  I'm a newly raised master mason from Fort Worth lodge #148. Honored to be a part of the Craft, and excited to connect with other Texas Masons. 

Fraternal Regards,
Jamie


----------



## kosei (May 16, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## Mac (May 16, 2012)

Welcome into full membership in the fraternity, brother.


----------



## Brent Heilman (May 17, 2012)

Congrats and welcome to the site.


----------



## cog41 (May 17, 2012)

Greetings!


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (May 19, 2012)

I did not think that the GLoTX was in the business of "Raising Aggies", LOL! I might have never joined!!

Welcome to the Community!!


----------



## hlnelson (May 27, 2012)

Welcome Brother


----------



## Cigarzan (May 27, 2012)

Welcome Jamie.  BTW, 148's lodge room is pretty awesome!


----------



## Star Mztyk (May 27, 2012)

Jamie ... I am a Horned Frog (TCU) graduated from Paschal......but at least my son was an Aggie. lol


----------

